# Blood Legacy



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

As you can probably guess from the title this is based on the Blood Angels, but a Successor Chapter of them for which I dont yet have a name. They are mostly red with alternating black, meaning their right arm is red, their left is black, their right shoulder pad is black, the left is red, and so on. If you want I can post a picture of some of them.

Anyway, I want to write a book about them, but I want to include four of the five armies my family has, Blood Angels, Eldar, Tyranids, Orcs, and Tau, as well as Chaos. So far what i have is that the fleet with the new recruits was attacked and destroyed by orcs, so there are only 47 scouts yet, those that survived receiving the Gene Seed last time. They are being transported to their homeworld after a training mission on the planet Calypso, an ocean world, in which they had to take down the government because they became corrupt and bordered on declaring for chaos. The scouts broke in, with only 3 men down. They spread out to attack, and they broke in to the governors chambers and... convinced him... otherwise. As they are going back, of course with other marines for backup and control (The Scout company captain, 5 sternguard veterans, and an assault squad of 10, where only the captain took part in the break in) and get lost in the warp. They come up over an Eldar Exodite world that the Tau found and are trying to cultivate, when the same orcs that took their new recruit come out of warpspace behind them, and with the aid of chaos arrive hours sooner than the Eldar could anticipate. There is a resulting battle of course, but that is the begining other thann actually writing it. Im going to have a scout sniper as the main person, and he is an amazing shot but not so good in combat. He wants to change that last.

Please give me feedback, and PLEASE tell me if I have any terminology wrong, because that would ruin the whole thing. Thanks!
-JAMOB


----------

